# Rutenständer



## Rotauge (26. Dezember 2001)

oder Rutenhalterungen.....Wer hat so etwas schon einmal gebastelt und kann hier seine Erfahrungen bzw. Baupläne reinstellen? Oder auch Bilder?Ich muß jetzt endlich im Keller Ordnung schaffen, da meine Jungs auch einige Ruten haben...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------------------------------------------------------------

Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## chatschrek (26. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Rotauge,
Tip 1ich habe mir aus dem Baumarkt Gerätehalterungen gekauft.So Dinger die man an die Wand dübelt und `nen Besenstiel darunterklemmt.(5 Stück DM 2.99)(gibt auch bessere)
Durch die Gummibeschichtung rutscht das nicht.
Wenn Du 2 entsprechend lange Bretter oben und unten an die Wand dübelst und diese Halterungen darauf befestigst hast Du einen relativ sicheren halt.Rute wird jeweils oben und unten gehalten.Keine Wand frei?
Tip2Einen größeren Eimer oder Kübel nehmen.
PVC-Rohre(Baumarkt oder Nachbars Regenrinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)auf länge sägen,so das die Ruten nicht herausfallen können...ca.30-40 cm.Von innen an die Wand des Eimers stellen.Von außen mit Elektrotacker festmachen.Oder mit Klettband,dann vorher entsprechende Schlitze in den Eimer/Kübel machen,Band um das Rohr,durch die Schlitze ziehen und von außen festmachen.
Mit diesen Rohren kann man auch andere Ideen umsetzten.(z.B.Transportschutz,Posenschutz)Tip 3
solltest Du Deine Ruten in einem Schrank oder auch an einer Holzwand/Brett befestigen wollen,eignet sich Klettband sehr gut(Baumarkt)
Klettband entsprechend festtackern,Rute dran und Klettband drüber.Viel Spaß beim Basteln.....
-------------------------------------------------------
The same prozedure as every year,James.
Happy New Year,Boardis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chatschrek am 26-12-2001 um 20:07.]


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2001)

Meine Variante sieht ungefähr so aus, wenn Du ein wenig mit Holz basteln willst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe 8 Aussparungen je Seite gesägt - eine Fischkonserve hat als Schablone gedient, denn ein Halbkreis war zu "wenig" und die Ruten sind trotz Gummiband herausgefallen.
Wichtig sind auch die kleinen Brettchen, die unten eingeleimt werdeb müssen, damit Ruten o.ä. nicht durcheinander purzeln.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Schulti (26. Dezember 2001)

Hi Rotauge!
Also ich hab&acute; mir auch Wanhalterungen gebaut. Allerdings aus Metall.
Ich hab&acute; ein Flacheisen 40x5 auf 400mm länge abgeschnitten und vorne und hinten jeweils ein Loch reingebohrt (zum festdübeln!)
Auf das Flachmaterial habe ich vorne und hinten noch 2 Rohrstutzen rangeschweißt, welche leicht nach oben gebogen sind (damit die Ruten nicht runterrutschen können).
Die Rohrstutzen sind noch mit einem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen, damit den Ruten nichts passiert. Ach ja, die länge der Rohre beträgt 100 mm, der Durchmesser ist 12mm.
Wenn Du eine nähere Info möchtest, schicke mir eine MAil, dann versuche ich Dir ein Bild davon zu Mailen!


-------------------------------------------------------
Und ist der Berg auch noch so steil,
aa bissl wos geht allaweil


----------



## Platti (26. Dezember 2001)

Hi Rotauge,ich habe sone Lochpappe an der Wand befestigt, wie sie z.B. zur Werkzeugaufbewahrung verwendet wird. Dazu gibt´s Metallhaken in verschiedenen Längen, auf die du die Ruten waagerecht auflegen kannst. Sieht ordentlich aus, ist übersichtlich. Quelle: Obi. GrußPlatti

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe mir einen rollbaren Rutenständer geleistet. 16 Ruten passen da rauf...Kennst du bestimmt aus den Angelshops...Glaube, Fa. Grebenstein hatte die im Angebot...ca. 80 DMGruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------

Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft
http://www.norgefan.de


----------



## nobbidick (26. Dezember 2001)

So geht&acute;s auchman kann die Ausschnitte nach vorne in Blankstärke aussägen (ist gesünder für die Ringe!
(Ausschnitte mit Holzdosenbohrer! fertigPetri
nobbidick[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von nobbidick am 26-12-2001 um 22:24.]


----------



## Rotauge (27. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,das ist ja echt klasse, was ihr Euch da so ausgetüftelt habt. Ich werd mal in Ruhe drübersitzen und überlegen, wie ichs genau machen werde.Aber wer noch Ideen hat, darf Sie gerne hier reinstellen.

-------------------------------------------------------

Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin!

Hat oder kennt jemand diesen Rutenständer?
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/DAM-Rutenstaender_1152.html?refID=1

Kann man dort auch Ruten mit Rollen reinstellen oder kippen die dann nach vorne weg?


----------



## wobblerangel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Hallo,

Habe mir einen rutenständer erst gestern gebaut 

Also :

A;3 gleiche lange holz platten (0,5-1m)
B;2 gleichlange holzplatten(30 cm )
C;2 gleichlange holzpatten (1-2 m)

Breite (egal)
In einer Platte von A mir einem Kreisbohrer löcher reinmachen (so breit wie deine angeln sind) 

andere platte von a unten drunder ...
vll. abstand 50 cm 
dann B an beiden seiten dranmachen


----------



## John Carp(enter) (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, aber man muss ja keinen neuen Thread starten, wenn es ihn schon gibt ;-)

Hab mir gestern auch mal aus ein paar Holzresten nen Rutenhalter gebaut. 

seitliche Bretter sind 1,50m, die Zwischenstücke 50cm.
Unten Löcher rein gebohrt. Oberstes Brett hängt bei 1,20m und das 2. auf 30cm Höhe. Wollte am oberen Brett eigentlich so nen Nutfräsenaufsatz für die Bohrmaschine nehmen, aber 25 € für den Aufsatz war mir dann doch zu teuer, daher etwas improvisiert. Hinten hab ich zum Schutz der Ruten noch etwas Schaumstoff reingemacht. Nun noch richtig abschleifen und fertig ist der Lack und zum sicheren Aufbewahren im Keller reicht das Ding allemal  Rest siehe Bilder

PS: Ach ja das erste Loch im oberen Brett ist etwas nach hinten versetzt zu den Löchern im unteren Brett, damit sich die Ruten etwas nach hinten neigen und nicht nach vorne rausfallen


----------



## allegoric (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Schön gemacht, gefällt mir!

Bitte ein Exemplar in Richtung Leipzig schicken! Danke


----------



## Hellge (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Sehr schick! Fertigst du auf Bestellung?


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin Moin
Habe mir auch ein Rutenständer aus ein paar Holzresten gebaut er ist ca. 1,00 m hoch ,0,80 m breit und 0,25 m tief. :vik:


----------



## John Carp(enter) (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Den find ich auch stark....schönes Ding. Gute Idee auch das so aufzuteilen mit den Brettern, bzw. die so zuzuschneiden, was hast dafür genommen? Einfach ne Lochfräse mit Bohrmaschine?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Sieht beides sauber gearbeitet aus!
Ich hätte die Löcher zuerst mit einem Forstnerbohrer oder Lochsäge ausgeschnitten und dann das Brett in der Mitte halbiert.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Stimmt. Ist wohl ein einziges Brett. Dann auf beiden Seiten ne Reihe Löcher rein gemacht und dann das Brett in der Mitte der Löcherreihe geschnitten, auf beiden Seiten. Die Idee muss ich mir wirklich merken für den nächsten Ständer :m


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin Moin 
@John Carp(enter) @christian36
Stimmt es ein Brett, habe es mit einer Lochsäge mit Bohrmaschine gemacht und dann mit einer Stichsäge in der Lochmitte gesägt.Wobei eine Handkreis Säge besser wehre aber ich habe keine.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Hehe jo @hering. Dacht ich mir. Und das nicht jeder ne gute Handkreissäge im Keller hat, kann ich bei Preisen von bis zu 1.000€ für ne gute schon verstehen ^^ hatte letzte Woche eine da, da ich ne neue Küche eingebaut hab |supergri Sind natürlich schon klasse die Dinger.

Aber ich musste natürlich gleich mal deine Version des Rutenständers ausprobieren und hab mir noch ein Brett so geschnibbelt wie du es hast und den alten umgebaut....Ist nicht nur besser sondern sieht auch noch "schnittiger" aus :m Jetzt kram ich mal noch nach 2 neuen Seitenteilen und dann hab ich mir sogar 2 gebaut, wenn ich die alte Version benutze :q


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin John Carp 
Stimmt macht gleich was her und ist auch besser?Und meiner hat auch fast nichts gekostet.Und sieht auch besser aus wenn die Ruten da stehen und nicht im Keller verstreut rum stehen. :vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=151266


----------



## John Carp(enter) (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Morgääähn 

Ja ist besser, da ich die Ruten nicht erst durch das Loch unten fummeln muss, wie bei meiner ersten Version, sondern einfach reinstellen kann. Also besser |supergri


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*

ich denke mal, für Rotauge hat sich dieser treath schon längst erledigt, da es ja nunmehr 11 Jahre her ist, daß er festgestellt hat, daß seine Jungs auch Ruten haben, die einen Ständer brauchen.
Inzwischen werden sie wohl dafür anderweitige Verwendung haben, als sie an die Wand zu hängen.

Aber nichts destotrotz sind doch noch brauchbare Beiträge mit Fotos gekommen und sorgen sicher für Anregung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fischfiete (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutenständer*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat oder kennt jemand diesen Rutenständer?
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/DAM-Rutenstaender_1152.html?refID=1
> ...



Hej,

habe genau die im Keller stehen, Ruten mit Rollen passen ohne das das ganz umkippt#6.
 Habe die Ständer günstig bei 3,2,1 meins geschossen 

Gruß


----------



## Malle90 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Hallo Bastel-Experten!

Ich bin derzeit in der Planung für ein ähnliches Rutenständer aus Holz Marke Eigenbau.

Daher die Frage (nicht nur an John Carp und Hering58):

Fallen euch die Ruten nicht vorne rüber aus dem Ständer raus? Gerade wenn "schwerere" Rollen montiert sind, könnte ich mir das problematisch vorstellen.

Meine Idee wäre eine kleine Holzlatte auf das Bodenbrett zu setzen, sodass die Abschlusskappe der Ruten nicht nach hinten weg rutschen kann.

Und ein echtes Kompliment an eure handwerklichen Fähigkeiten! Sieht super aus!!! #6


----------



## donak (26. August 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer*



Malle90 schrieb:


> Hallo Bastel-Experten!
> 
> Meine Idee wäre eine kleine Holzlatte auf das Bodenbrett zu setzen, sodass die Abschlusskappe der Ruten nicht nach hinten weg rutschen kann.
> 
> Und ein echtes Kompliment an eure handwerklichen Fähigkeiten! Sieht super aus!!! #6



Genauso wird es gemacht. 

Zumindest habe ich es so gemacht. :m

Wo bei das untere Brett auch schräg gestellt werden könnte, glaube ich, sollte auch klappen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin Malle 90
Wenn du die unteren Bretter schräg stellts fallen die Ruten 		auch nicht aus dem Ständer raus.


----------



## jflyfish (10. September 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer*

Moin, vielleicht nicht gerade für den Keller, aber wenn man etwas wohnungstaugliches haben möchte, dann gehts auch so: 







Man nehem eine Multiplexplatte, furniere beide Seiten ansprechend (bei e.. gibts klasse Furnier siehe auch die Rohre für kleines Geld). Dann ein paar Löcher gesägt, 3 Beine besorgt/gemacht und alles nett lackiert. jfl


----------

